# 2020 Workmaster 75



## Brett Collier (Jun 14, 2021)

My workmaster 75 is about 9 months old. I was cutting hay and engine throttled down to about half throttle. I'm not sure what went wrong but it won't throttle up any higher. Not showing any code, not hot and plenty fuel. Any suggestions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you, but it sounds like it's a new tractor. I had a cylinder head temperature sensor fail on my Ford truck, and the darn think went into safe mode and wouldn't go over 50 km/Hr (30 MPH) Are you sure it hasn't gone into a regeneration mode? Nor sure if that technology would throttle down on you.


----------



## Brett Collier (Jun 14, 2021)

It ended up being the fuel pump. It is still under warranty but they said they have had a lot of trouble with that model fuel pump


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Brett Collier said:


> It ended up being the fuel pump. It is still under warranty but they said they have had a lot of trouble with that model fuel pump


Something to look forward to down the road, out of warranty.... not.


----------



## Brett Collier (Jun 14, 2021)

I hope they have resolved the issue and the new one last forever!! Hope is the key word


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Forever is a long time.


----------



## bshiels (Nov 1, 2021)

Brett Collier said:


> My workmaster 75 is about 9 months old. I was cutting hay and engine throttled down to about half throttle. I'm not sure what went wrong but it won't throttle up any higher. Not showing any code, not hot and plenty fuel. Any suggestions?


I was mowing yesterday and I only have 57 hrs on my Workmaster 75. Suddenly there was a loss of power but no lights on the dash and it would hardly move. It starts and almost sounds like there is an exhaust leak noise and runs very rough.. I parked it and dealer is coming to get it today. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------

